# Mercedes GT-S AMG: New car protection detail-Essex (matte paint)



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

_Gleammachine have been recognised as one of a limited number of select detailers, to be part of specific accreditation scheme in the application of Cquartz Finest & UK coatings and accompanying products.
We are proud to be the only detailing company in Essex uniquely authorised to apply and guarantee these ceramic coatings, within the guidelines laid down by the manufacturer._

Starting off in the usual fashion with cleaning the alloys, tyres, calipers and arch liners using a diluted solution of Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.



Paintwork pre rinsed with Surfex HD and washed using Carpro Reset to avoid any unnecessary waxes or gloss enhancers.



Brought inside the studio and dried off with towels and compressed air.

At this point the interior was vacuumed, cleaned and protection applied to the leather and upholstery in the shape of Gtechniq 1L & L1.



If Carlsberg did interiors...



Just a brief clean of the engine bay required (all 7ft or so) and plastic protected with Carpro Perl at 1-1 dilution rates.



Plastics treated and protected using SiRamik SC-15.



SiRamik HR (heat resistent coating) applied to the exhaust trims, alloys and calipers.





Gloss black trim lightly machined with Koch Chemie M2.01 to removed some light defects, being careful not to come in contact with the matte paintwork.





Same approach with the rear lights, albeit with Scholl S20 Black.





Paintwork and trim thoroughly wiped down in 2 applications using Spie Hecker panel wipe to remove any trace of oils etc.. and to provide a perfect base for the ceramic coatings.



2 applications of CQuartz UK ceramic coating applied, with a hour gap in between.





Same application to the door shuts and kick plates and left overnight (12 hours curing)



As with all my protective details the glass was coated using Gtechiq G1, as were the headlights.





A final wipedown the following day with Carpro Reload (diluted at 1-1 with iced filtered water)



Tyres dressed using Zaino Z18.



With the matte paintwork the aim is obviously to avoid adding any gloss, with the coating it provides a lovely uniform shimmer and the protection/durability you would expect from typical gloss finished paint.



*Finished results.*

















Thanks for looking, comments & questions welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just cant fault it simply stunning, definitely going to look into coatings on the car next time round.

the GM in beads is awesome to match the work top top stuff as always


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Simply stunning work on a beautiful machine.


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Great work again Rob

I'm not a great fan of matt finishes but out of curiosity how do you correct them without adding gloss?


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Serkie said:


> Simply stunning work on a beautiful machine.


Ditto


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

What a machine! Can't be many of them about. Superb job as always


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AMD said:


> Great work again Rob
> 
> I'm not a great fan of matt finishes but out of curiosity how do you correct them without adding gloss?


Thanks mate, the downside is you simply can't polish them otherwise you will add a shine/gloss. But the finish is less likely to show typical swirls and defects because they have no reflection, obviously though if yet get a serious scratch it's a visit to the bodyshop. 
The coating helps with minor blemishes and aids cleaning etc.. and still holds the same water behaviour experienced with typical gloss clearcoat.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Lovely finish Rob, definitely getting to really like these matte finishes

Kev


----------



## Frankay (Jul 25, 2012)

Outstanding work! Car looks very mean with that matt finish.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow Rob, stunning detail. You would not get a better interior than that in any other car, pure class..


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Brilliant work Rob, seen the sneak peak on Facebook the other day!! The brake colour really looks nice against the wheels and body.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Why you used iced reload?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work and car, was it difficult to get a seamless coating over the matt Rob?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Why you used iced reload?


It's not quite iced, but ice cold. I prefer it as it seems to buff cleaner and leave a sharp finish, might all be psychological but it works for me.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Stunning work and car, was it difficult to get a seamless coating over the matt Rob?


Thanks mate, you have to work methodical and thorough because once the coating flashes off it becomes difficult to see where you have been, I always use 2 cloths to ensure total removal and also buff past the area that's coated, so to avoid smears. The actual application side is quite nice on matte as it seems so smooth.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Quality work as always Rob


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Sooo bloody nice. :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Great work! Must be something different, working on a matte car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a stunning car :argie: and superb work, it will be rare sight.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Damn what a nice car! And nice detail🏻


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely work, and car.

Not sure it would be my choice of interior colour, although it probably looks petter in person!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Rob, great work. I still prefer a gloss finish (when properly corrected/flatted of course) but this does suit the lines of the car.

That interior is very special too!

Great job as always.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Rob


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning car and workmanship Rob, and no less than we’ve come to expect from you! :thumb:

I’m surprised the CQUK didn’t add any gloss to the mat finish paint (original C1 would) and why you’ve added a 2nd coat? Has experience with a second coat shown increased protection and/or durability? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.



Bero said:


> Lovely work, and car.
> 
> Not sure it would be my choice of interior colour, although it probably looks petter in person!


Thanks mate, I'm a fan of tan leather, but not sure it was intentional but it's similar to the brake calipers.. creative genius or coincidence?



Alan W said:


> Stunning car and workmanship Rob, and no less than we've come to expect from you! :thumb:
> 
> I'm surprised the CQUK didn't add any gloss to the mat finish paint (original C1 would) and why you've added a 2nd coat? Has experience with a second coat shown increased protection and/or durability?
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, quite a number of coatings now work on the matte finishes without adding gloss, not sure how it works as they are designed to do so, but I would imagine it's because of the matte clearcoat. I did a similar detail on BMW's Frozen White last year with Gyeon Mohs coatings, at the time the information available was very limited and many were unsure as to the results.. I'm glad to say after testing it proved a success.

I apply 2 coats to increase the hardness and durability, also the added benefit of thorough coverage.:thumb:



Blackmondie said:


> Great work! Must be something different, working on a matte car.


Thank you, yes certainly makes a change and throws up new challenges.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great.... surprised its a paint job and not just film.... looks so pretty though.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Alan, quite a number of coatings now work on the matte finishes without adding gloss, not sure how it works as they are designed to do so, but I would imagine it's because of the matte clearcoat. I did a similar detail on BMW's Frozen White last year with Gyeon Mohs coatings, at the time the information available was very limited and many were unsure as to the results.. I'm glad to say after testing it proved a success.
> 
> I apply 2 coats to increase the hardness and durability, also the added benefit of thorough coverage.:thumb:


I still remember using the original version of C1 and it adding gloss to paint and more so to slightly faded calipers, where it was more obvious, and hence my question.

With regard to protection and durability that's good to know it can be improved with a second coat. :thumb: That should see sales of CQUK increasing! :lol:

Thanks again,

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I still remember using the original version of C1 and it adding gloss to paint and more so to slightly faded calipers, where it was more obvious, and hence my question.
> 
> With regard to protection and durability that's good to know it can be improved with a second coat. :thumb: That should see sales of CQUK increasing! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, I'm assuming that perhaps C1 adds gloss to faded calipers and matte paint, much as C4 does to revive faded plastics, we all know how close they are in the contents.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Like that grey


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Lovely car, brilliant job.


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Simply stunning


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great turnaround Rob, looks lovely now.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looks great.... surprised its a paint job and not just film.... looks so pretty though.


Thanks Paul, why are you surprised it's a paint finish?



Lsmcdti said:


> Like that grey





FrontRowForward said:


> Lovely car, brilliant job.





gt001 said:


> Simply stunning





unique detail said:


> Great turnaround Rob, looks lovely now.


Thanks guys. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job but not a fan of mate paint myself


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome:driver:


----------

